# Soundproofing a basement room



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

http://www.stcratings.com/assemblies.htmlhttp://http://www.stcratings.com/assemblies.html


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You really need to be looking at the threads over at avsforum.com. There is a real science involved, that at times I think that it is overboard, but it creates a real listening experience. In particular, look at this thread http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1390022 The book they are talking about, gives you more information than anyone on here can give you.


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

I was consulted for the Soundproofing portion of the Home Theater Book. Have a look.

Regarding the walls, if given a choice between more cavity depth or more mass, you would choose the mass.

Furnace noise won't make it through a decpoupled wall with the damped mass of double drywall. You might consider a third sheet of drywall to contain the low frequency explosions from escaping, however.


----------



## MrAngles (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks! So if I'm adding a third layer of drywall, am I just screwing that into the other two layers, or should I get some extra long screws so I can attach them to the studs? Or should I make my first layer OSB instead of drywall to make it easier?


----------



## MrAngles (Feb 9, 2008)

Ted what do you recommend for doors? It seems like a lot of people use solid wood doors and there are the edge seals and door sweeps, but I'm planning on having carpet in both the room and the hallway and I'm wondering if a pre-hung external door would be better, since it's sealed on all sides including having a bottom plate in the jamb that will seal.


----------

